# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  RCD AMS 0.0.8.9 - Printing options & ST92 models

## 4gsmmaroc

*RCD AMS 0.0.8.9 - Printing options & ST92 models* *
New functions in tool:* *- Ability to print information about the radio code and model details
(print icon in right side of tool, below Clear Log icon)
Default template document is stored in tool directory, it's "amsprintcodetemplate.rtf"
You can make your own style, informations. You can use following variables:
- $date (will print actual date)
- $model (will print choosen model details)
- $code (will print calculated code)* 
Example of "security card":
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
We are waiting for feedbacks - if you have other ideas feel free to contact. * New functions regarding models:*
- full support for ST92 units with M or V series (code, counter, locked, lock13, locked forever, security locked)
- currently options work on models with non secured cpu
- depends on dumped flash area you can do desired functions (eg. clear counter for locked 13 if eeprom is read out correctly)
- supported various dumps: *Martech, Beeprog, Segger* and other 3rd party programmers  *Supported models:*  *- Ford, 2000 Traffic, YC1F-18K876-BA, ST92F120V9Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 3500 RDS EON B2 LOW Cassette, 4S61-18K876-BA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 4000, YS6F-18K876-DA, ST92F120V9Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 4500 B3 LOW CD, 4S61-18C815-AA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 4500 B3 LOW CD, 4S61-18C815-AA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 4500 B3 LOW CD, 4S61-18C815-ABUABP, ST92F124V1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 5000C Cassette, 3M5T-18K876-BD, ST92F150CV1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD RDS EON, YS4F-18C815-AA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD, 4M5T-18C815-AD, ST92F250CV2QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD, 5M5T-18C815-FA, ST92F250CV2QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD Single CD, 5S7T-18C815-AE, ST92F250CV2QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, YS6F-18C815-DA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 6L8T-18C838-AA, ST92F124V1QB by Visteon - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 3M5T-18C815-BD, ST92F150CV1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 3M5T-18C815-BE, ST92F150CV1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 3M5T-18C815-SA, ST92F150CV1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 3S7T-18C815-AC, ST92F150CV1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 3S7T-18C815-AD, ST92F150CV1QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 4M5T-18C815-AE, ST92F250CV2QB by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 5S7T-18C815-AF, ST92F250CV2QB by Visteon - V series
- Ford, 6000 CD, 5S7T-18C815-AG, ST92F250CV2QB by Visteon - V series
- Ford, 6000 NE, YS4F-18C815-AC, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000DE Diversity, YS7F-18C815-AA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6000NE, RYS4F-18C815-AA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Ford, 6006 RDS EON B5 CDX6 MID, 2S61-18C815-HA, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Land Rover, FL3 CD EUROPE, 4CFF-18C838-AB, VUX500150, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series
- Fiat, Stilo 0A, 2FCF-18C838-AF, ST92F120V1Q7 by Visteon - M series* 
Download setup:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Download exe:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Or run martech_rcd_ams.exe for autoupdate. *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

